# Was about to get step ons...



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

So one guy had an (apparent) product defect. Which seems to have been fixed swiftly by Burton.
And lots of other guys on reddit, on this forum etc don't have/can't replicate the issus and love the system.

An on that basis you are reconsidering!?!?!?


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like he bought the wrong size bindings. 
Lots of odd things in his post. Lifty kicking the the lever open, strange pre-occupation with the concept of having to use a leash, forward lean issues. Once I get the fwd lean dialed after two adjustments I usually never touch it again. Also Burton sold the bindings/boots as bundles. Was it even possible this early to get two sets of bindings with just one set of boots? I didnt see the option. Also he mentions Burton just sent him new toe hooks and back cleat, pretty sure those aren't remove and replace items, especially if they need to be repositioned. if it needed to be done they would do a recall.
This guy is full of shit.


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

They include a leash because its more of a resort policy, depending where you ride, you may or may not need one. He mentioned that " the use of a leash kills the convenance of a step-on system". The leash is used on the front boot only it takes 2 seconds to snap on and remove. For some reason people think you need one for the back boot, you don't. this is a non-issue unless u really cant stand having a leash on, some riders dont like this, I understand but its not a time consuming item.
Normally when I get new bindings I bolt them on at home put my boots on and make adjustments, I can get the fwd lean pretty close before i get to the mountains. A minor tweak later and I am good. 
As far as the toe hooks I thought he was talking about the ones on the boot, funny he is also changing the back cleat since he says this part is working.
If he would have just stuck with the toe engagement problem I might taken it more serious. 
I agree popping out of these at speed would be a disaster.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

durp said:


> He said the lever being opened on the lift is why they included the leash. The forward lean is valid for people who do adjust it. Normally it's on the fly and now you need to take the boots out and adjust with a tool. They do sell these as bundles so not sure how he could get the wrong size, but the contact points look correct. Isn't it possible it just failed?
> 
> As for the replacement items, they are in fact replaceable. It's discussed in . The only thing that can't be replaced is the front boot cleats.
> 
> I don't know this guy and can't verify the issues but why should we automatically be skeptical? I just saw another comment in a youtube video about someone hearing about the cleat popping out. I don't trust anonymous people on the internet, but these sound like legit complaints and concerns. I dot NOT want that shit happening to me bombing down the mountain.


Agree with the point that a failure of the system could have serious consequences. But disagree that this one story should give concern - there are just too many things in his account that do not really make sense (eg lever activated on the lift is nonsense, explanation for leash is all wrong etc). And it is inconsistent with pretty much any other report/review so far and we never had any similar issues whatsoever between a reasonable size group riding them over several days. So I'm calling bullshit.

Burton has spent years and lots of money on the development of these and this is not a beta/pre-mature product. It might not be for everybody and that is ok, but it sure as hell works.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think leashes are included with lots of bindings. I have quite a few sets at home that have been accumulated over the years from buying bindings.

State law in Massachusetts mandates them to be used on all snowboards. Jiminy Peak is the only place I've ever seen it enforced, and that was only once.

And before this gets derailed by a 'what about skis that fall from a list' debate, it's not about lifts its about them hauling ass down the hill if they are let go, all skis have a brake system to address this.


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Am I the only one that saw this and said "well there's a dumbfuck that doesn't know how to tie his boots and is doing it wrong?"

Also cleats wearing down after days of use? WHO THE FUCK HAS HAD THIS LONG ENOUGH TO GET DAYS OF USE? I really want to know. If I couldn't get a set to test without being babysat by people from Burton, then who was getting a set to use that could have multiple days on them?

I subscribe to the if it can break, it will break, and it's usually someone that has no clue what the hell they're doing that will break it. But right now there is no one that has tested the production samples for a full season, not even people at Burton because I talked with them about this.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Until that guy posts clear pictures/video showing what he describes, I'm calling bullshit. As others have mentioned, it all sounds to fishy and a bunch of the "story" sounds super kooky, regardless if Step-Ons were involved or not..


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

durp said:


> Is everyone here Burton or nothing? Everyone is entitled to their opinions, but people are immediately assuming he is a liar?! I just cited another comment from a youtube poster who talked to a guy that came out of the binding. Totally different guy. The OP of that other thread doesn't seem inexperienced or lacking the skills to communicate whats going on. It's possible that he is a total liar but it's also possible he is completely truthful. Either way this is the first month or two of a public release of a brand new tech product. Shit goes wrong. As I said I love Burton and will buy their boots and bindings this year, whether that is step on, I am really not confident yet in this.


If you poke around on here you'll see that I am run nothing but NOW bindings and rock Prior boards. I don't own a single Burton hardgood. So, NO, I am far from all Burton or nothing. But I've been around the block enough ( and worked in the industry for 15 years ) to see questionable shit, and to understand when statements don't make sense...

Questionable stuff...

No pics or vids to support statements. The idiot managed to take 3 really shitty photos that show the setup, but somehow didn't use said fucking camera to take video/pictures of the "claimed" defect...

Person just joined Reddit 










Negative post, is the only post from said person










Claims to have two sets of bindings and one pair of boots, when the items are being sold as pairs/set and not individually 





















So yea, there is a lot of bullshit and questionable stuff in that post....


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

durp said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful reply. The only thing I can't really address is the two boots with one binding thing. Maybe you can on Burton's website? He said he got them through Burton but I don't know. As for video, there is video! If you click on the image in the post he shows in two different Gifs the boot not engaging on one of the cleats. Him posting one thing and commenting on a lot of other posts is pretty normal for Reddit. People don't always reply to general stuff, but they might only post problems they have.
> 
> The other youtube guy who posted video and in the comments said the binding failed means this is not just one guy bullshitting. Others have the problem too maybe. My point is dissecting his post history and what his motives are don't seem to really be important to what I am getting at which is others have reported a similar problem. I came here to discuss that and what people think about the potential of that binding system failing, as I don't want to be the guy who has it fail!


No, from Burton, you can only buy it as a set. I don't take the GIF as a quality photo/video ( why would you take the time to make a gif WHEN YOU COULD HAVE JUST POSTED THE VIDEO ) 

Maybe the issues are user issues ( if they really exist to begin with ) like maybe the individual is an idiot and isn't doing something right....

NOW, with all that being said. 

Yes, it is a year one product, and yes, I would expect for someone at some point in the season to have an issue. It's a brand new product and hasn't been out in the wild yet, so to speak....

But even with that being true, this persons "account" of issues just smells too much like BULLSHIT for me to give it any credibility... 

I'm sure when I do see an account of issues this year it will be on here or DMQ, and it will have a good description along with clear photos/video and the person who posts it won't have a mystery half of a second set of the boot/binding combo, and that person will be someone who has posted a bunch and we know to be reputable and won't have just joined and have that be their first post ever...

YMMV


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

durp said:


> I just cited another comment from a youtube poster who talked to a guy that came out of the binding.


There's your proof right there.

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> There's your proof right there.
> 
> :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


Just for giggles maybe we should revive the old flow ejection thread we had so much fun with a year ago.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Just for giggles maybe we should revive the old flow ejection thread we had so much fun with a year ago.


I was about to get step-ons.... but got Yoga pants instead.

:hairy::hairy::hairy::hairy:


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

F1EA said:


> I was about to get step-ons.... but got Yoga pants instead.
> 
> :hairy::hairy::hairy::hairy:


I'll be looking forward to a review of them with some very poorly taken photos that don't really show anything about your critique and GIF that was needlessly created from a video file that you could have just posted to begin with....

And hopefully you'll create a new account and make it your first post, so I know it's legit


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll say it right now, the guys a fucking moron. Lace your shit up before you use it, stop making bullshit claims that he can't back up, don't EVER go on Reddit for snowboard talk those guys are fucking morons. I know more about most products than anyone else out there, knew about these a year before the leaks of the patent were out, saw them months before the demo's were out, have a ton of friends riding them for the last year. Not saying shit can't go wrong, just saying this guy is far from any form of a reliable source. #fakenews . With that said have 2 pairs showing up end of the month for some testing with Nivek now that Burton doesn't feel they need to nanny us on hill. If I can break it, I will.


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

durp said:


> I hear you. Why lie though? What exactly does he have to gain? And If he wanted to shit all over Burton or just troll, he wouldn't talk about how Burton is trying to resolve the problem and go into details like that. I just went on a website that has the step ons and it let me check out with multiple bindings and no boots. Go figure.


Nobody here has suggested that the guy is lying - don't attribute to malice what can be explained by stupidity.



durp said:


> I'm so very disappointed in this place. What good does calling other people (which I guess I am included in because I go to Reddit for snowboard talk) "fucking morons" do? I don't know anyone personally and I have to take everyone at their word, but you are saying this guy is full of it because he is having problems with a product you haven't tested....and you can't verify his account because you aren't in his house?
> 
> I came here for one reason. I love to ride, and want to ride again this season for the first time in a while. Step Ons popped onto the radar because they are new by chance, and I am looking for personal accounts which are hard to come by. The disdain expressed in this thread is not something I want to be a part of, and won't be coming back here for advice or to contribute. Sad that this is how people react to someone expressing their experience.
> 
> ...


So you're done trolling? If you really came for non-BS feedback, then you got it - and from a bunch of guys who have tried the product to different extents (some of us for 2 seasons during the development).


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

What if.... that Reddit dude thought he ordered Step-ons, but autocorrect typed Strap-ons.

I think therein lies the issue.

Just check your autocorrect before ordering and you should be fine.

Burton makes great Strap-ons.

Dammit. It happened to me too.


----------



## Petrichor (Oct 5, 2017)

durp said:


> Also there is a TON of stock of these in stores right now. I called around and found 5 pairs in just my size. Which doesn't support the these things are selling too fast to even try and buy.





Really? I know that over the pond in the UK all stores are out of stock for 90-100% of men's sizing & low stock for women's Step On. 

Where did you get your data from for your analysis of stock ? You said you 'called around'..


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> What if.... that Reddit dude thought he ordered Step-ons, but autocorrect typed Strap-ons.
> 
> I think therein lies the issue.
> 
> ...


I've been using nothing but............Burton strap-ons...........for all my pegging needs.....................


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

durp said:


> *...I was hoping we could talk about the tech, but people immediately went to personal attacks. How is that productive?* Then people mock me with safe space memes???? I don't give a fuck what you say, but will defend people's right to be heard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

durp said:


> I'm so very disappointed in this place. What good does calling other people (which I guess I am included in because I go to Reddit for snowboard talk) "fucking morons" do? I don't know anyone personally and I have to take everyone at their word, but you are saying this guy is full of it because he is having problems with a product you haven't tested....and you can't verify his account because you aren't in his house?
> 
> I came here for one reason. I love to ride, and want to ride again this season for the first time in a while. Step Ons popped onto the radar because they are new by chance, and I am looking for personal accounts which are hard to come by. The disdain expressed in this thread is not something I want to be a part of, and won't be coming back here for advice or to contribute. Sad that this is how people react to someone expressing their experience.
> 
> ...


Do you want a safe space? Do strong varying opinions backed up with years of work bother you? I've said my opinion, the guy is a lying fucktard that doesn't know how to use his equipment. Do I need to sit down, dissect his video, dissect his Reddit claims, and then go from there? I can do it, but I would much rather spend my time working on the 247 other product review videos I'm doing as well as various other content. 

I've played around with the Step Ons enough to know that what he's claiming is utter shit. I've got enough facts and figures to know when you say it's not selling out that you're full of shit. This thing has had a pre-order that has been unprecedented in the last decade of snowboarding. I haven't seen sell through like this in the last 15 years. I also know that every product has a fail rate, EVERY PRODUCT, you get that there Tiny Tim? As I've stated any product can fail and it will usually be some idiot that has no clue what they're doing that gets it to break in a way that no one has ever seen. Which could thus be summed up as "this guy needs to learn how to use his shit". Even with that fail rate and the awesomeness of the Internet allowing everyone to cry about being a fucktard and not knowing how to use a product right it's still going to be about a .00000000001%. Knowing the design team behind this, the budget behind this, and seeing pre-production samples 1 to 5 to first production samples I can say these things are solid and have improved every iteration. I've seen 6 generations of these before you even saw the first ones that were unveiled. I know more than you, people telling you that this guy is lying clearly know more than you. Then again if you're going to Reddit for snowboard advice I pity your fucking soul, because that is land of the fucking moron when it comes to advice. Oh but that's mean, I can't say that, it's not politically correct and nice and rah rah social justice, or whatever it is people need. Well get over it, that guys a fucktard, you're a fucktard, I'm mean, and I don't care if what I say offends you. Now go swallow some bleach. 

And to add some insult to your clear Internet injury, the only piece of Burton equipment I own is a 10 year old insulated flannel. Although I might be picking up a 155 Branch Manager, because I can. 

My suggestion if you're worried about a first year product, then don't buy it, but DO NOT try to spew some lame ass argument made by a guy that is too fucking incompetent to get his facts straight or even know how to lace his own boots. 



f00bar said:


>


This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

memba that one expert who double ejaculated into the trees in jersey or whatever


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wait. So after all this you bought the bindings anyways?

You crazy bro.

Personally, I'm trusting what that Reddit guy Buncha_cunts says. He sounds totally legit. I trust Buncha_cunts.

If I were you... I'd listen to Buncha_cunts as well. Make sure you wear 2 helmets, knee pads and elbow pads when you go out on your Strap-ons. 

And please make a video review.

Until further proof, I'm with Buncha_cunts on this one.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

durp said:


> I do feel disrespected. I didn't call you names, or ask for that. If you don't like that guys opinion, don't include me in it. I posted to show people that I hesitated because of it. And I still bought the bindings and boots to try out. I don't know how you can say with 100% certainty that the guy is lying. Which SGboarder said no one was saying. I am not saying you are wrong or that you don't know your product, but how you got to that reaction from what I said seems out of place.


This is my last post on this particular thread.

It sure seems that when you made your post you made it with a preconceived notion/though/idea that people would see the Reddit "review" the same way you did ( believable and or real ) and would discuss it in some way that would give a tiny bit of validation to said "review" ( or comment/post/discussion/thread ~ whatever name you wanna give it ) and or say yes this person has discovered a problem. 

When that didn't happen, you made repeated inquires and or defenses of the Reddit "review" trying to sway us and obviously you weren't successful. 

You then state you posted on here to get more opinions and or insight into thought on the product and/or potential problems with said product, then when we gave you our opinions you didn't like them, as it seems to me because you seem to desperately want to believe this Reddit "review" 

Yes, we use words like "bullshit", phrases like " he's full of shit" and/or "he's a fucking idiot"... Why, because we are grown ups in the real world and in the real world people say stuff like that.

So to me this is on you. 

You didn't like the opinion you got and when you tried to convince us and push back otherwise as to the validity of this Reddit "review" we got a little more frank with our wording. Then after all of that you still, as it appears to me, keep trying to defend this Reddit "review" even after a bunch of people who have worked in the industry for great lengths of time have called out/pointed out all of the bullshit associated with the Reddit "review" you found on the interweb... 

So it appears as though you want to give a lot more credibility and validity to some FUCKING KOOK on Reddit vs. a bunch of industry people on here.. 

So, with that being said, maybe you should just hang out on Reddit ( which is dumb, because you'll get worlds better advice/discussion on here ) 

We are adults here, and we use adult words and phrases 

YMMV 

( TL;DR ~ for your Reddit love and sensibility )


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Found a pair of photons today in the depths of Google. Like BA said, I cant remember actually having to search for a newly released product in the past decade. Sure, some small independent shops have them like the one I got my at, but the big distributors that ppl tend to look through first have been moved theirs. Secondly, that should be of very little concern in the first place unless theres hordes of a product laying around waiting to be firesold. After wrestling with the notion of paying full price for boots/bindings, I myself decided to say fuck it. I know if theres major issues Burton will address it and they seem to already have covered their bases as best as they could. I mean even if its not for you, I'm all for seeing some attempt at innovation in a space thats been pretty stagnant.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

durp said:


> People call you a fucktard? And a fucking moron in real life?


Maybe..... he isn't one? 

Anyways, I'm pretty sure Mr Buncha_cunts is a nice fella. Glad he's taken it to Reddit to save unsuspecting noobs from putting their lives at risk by buying those silly things.

Thank you Buncha_cunts. The internet owes you one. I would have never guessed those Strap-ons could be so dangerous had it not been for Buncha_cunts and his life-saving Reddit post.

You too durp. Thanks for re-posting this.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BTW I tried googling Buncha_cunts to see if he has a webpage or something.

Trust me.... he has plenty of websites. Not much in the way of reviews though....


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

durp said:


> I really still don't understand the hate for this guy? He had an experience with something you don't think is possible and so you shit all over him? Please help me understand your point of view. If you read through the thread he sounds pretty logical and at no point says fuck Burton for life. He states the problem. Burton helps him resolve it, and even asks another member who has them see if they can replicate the issue. He admits it's probably a fluke. Why hate someone so much?


What are you talking about?
I haven't read though the thread, but I'm with Buncha_cunts. 

Genuinely worried about you and your strap-ons though. Be safe out there man; those things can be really dangerous.


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

durp said:


> Yeah I don't detect any sarcasm


Exactly. Why would there be any?
Don't you trust your sources? I do. I'm with Buncha_cunts. The dude's legit.

You seem to have changed your mind though, and bought them anyways. Why? why backing out from supporting Buncha_cunts?


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

F1EA said:


> What are you talking about?
> I haven't read though the thread, but I'm with Buncha_cunts.
> 
> Genuinely worried about you and your strap-ons though. Be safe out there man; those things can be really dangerous.





F1EA said:


> Exactly. Why would there be any?
> Don't you trust your sources? I do. I'm with Buncha_cunts. The dude's legit.
> 
> You seem to have changed your mind though, and bought them anyways. Why? why backing out from supporting Buncha_cunts?


:laughat2::laughat2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

....and you're worried that *WE'RE* being insensitive to sum interwebz douche whos user name is actually _"buncha_cunts?????"_

I thought you guys were joking,... but douche _*really*_ posted that shit under the name buncha_cunts!!!
:facepalm3:


----------



## durp (Oct 25, 2017)

deletededed


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

durp said:


> What does his username have to do with anything? Explain what's wrong with his post. I still am not seeing the part where he is a "douche."


Exactly.
But why did you ignore him?? Big mistake.

I'd trust buncha_cunts any day. 

You'll realize soon enough... one day... flying through the air with your strap-ons coming off...... 

I shoulda listened to buncha_cunts.


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

oke::medic:

this thread is gold


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

durp said:


> deletededed


Cummon,... you can admit it!  _You're_ actually buncha_cunts aren't you?! That was _Your_ reddit post whunnit? :laugh:>


----------



## Petrichor (Oct 5, 2017)

Durp, you are a true coward! 

Editing/deleting all your posts on this topic because people did not agree with you. Pathetic

Get a back bone.

edit: correction, All his posts he has edited to deleted,,,,,, what a ****


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

buncha_cunts for president 2020


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> buncha_cunts for president 2020


Yeah but Reddit doesn't quite cut it. He's going to have to take it to Twitter:

@TheRealBuncha_cunts


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> buncha_cunts for president 2020


This? This is possible. And it would be amazing.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> buncha_cunts for president 2020


With *durp* as his running mate... as long as they really are 2 different people.


----------

